# tout en douceur et en musique



## TonyK

Buongiorno a tutti 
Volevo chiedervi se mi potreste aiutare con la traduzione di questa frase scritta in francese:
La troupe "Le Sourire de Pierrot" presente un numéro d'animaux *tout en douceur et en musique* où des colombes montent à l'échelle, font du toboggan, de la balançoire…
La parte che mi da più problemi è "tout en douceur et en musique" visto che la frase non avrebbe senso se la traducessi parola per parola e cioè "tutto in dolcezza e in musica".
La mia traduzione della frase è questa:
La compagnia "Il Sorriso di Pierrot" presenta un numero di animali con dolcezza e musica dove dei piccioni salgono sulla scala, scivolano, dondolano all'altalena…
Spero di essere stato chiaro e aspetto eventuali suggerimenti…


----------



## TonyK

Non è che forse significa pieno di dolcezza e di musica??
Quindi *tout en* potrebbe essere tradotto come *pieno di*...


----------



## TonyK

Preciso per chi non avesse capito  il contesto della frase che si tratta di un circo in cui si faranno delle esibizioni con degli animali...
Se potessi avere una risposta al più presto possibile vi sarei grato.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao TonyK e benvenut@ in WRF,

Di domenica, ci vuole di solito un po' di pazienza  . Devi usare la funzione edit per completare un messaggio che non ha ancora avuto risposta  .
La troupe "Le Sourire de Pierrot" presente un numéro d'animaux *tout en douceur et en musique* où …

La compagnia "Il Sorriso di Pierrot" "Le Sourire de Pierrot" presenta un numero di animali _tutto dolcezza e musica/pieno di dolcezza e musica dove _...​Hai ragione per il significato . Non sono sicuro della traduzione che propongo, perché non è la mia lingua madre, ma mi sembra di avere incontrato prima questo costrutto . Meglio lasciare in francese il nome della compagnia, che è conosciuta come tale .

A presto


----------



## TonyK

Grazie di tutto finalmente ho avuto una risposta non aspettavo altro molto gentile da parte tua. La prossima volta eviterò di scrivere di domenica e per la modifico vedrò di utilizzare la funzione edit.
Buona domenica...


----------



## patrovytt

TonyK said:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Volevo chiedervi se mi potreste aiutare con la traduzione di questa frase scritta in francese:
> La troupe "Le Sourire de Pierrot" presente un numéro d'animaux *tout en douceur et en musique* où des colombes montent à l'échelle, font du toboggan, de la balançoire…
> La parte che mi da più problemi è "tout en douceur et en musique" visto che la frase non avrebbe senso se la traducessi parola per parola e cioè "tutto in dolcezza e in musica".
> La mia traduzione della frase è questa:
> La compagnia "Il Sorriso di Pierrot" presenta un numero di animali con dolcezza e musica dove dei piccioni salgono sulla scala, scivolano, dondolano all'altalena…
> Spero di essere stato chiaro e aspetto eventuali suggerimenti…


Partendo dal presupposto che la trasuzione di Matoupaschat è validissima, propongo anche _*delicatezza*_ per _douceur,_ e poi lascerei la traduzione di _colombes_ pari pari; mi pare che le colombe siano più _dolci_ e delicate dei piccioni...


----------



## matoupaschat

patrovytt said:


> ... propongo anche _*delicatezza*_ per _douceur,_ ..


Sarebbe un'idea valida . Mi stavo chiedendo come si chiamassero i due stili di domatori ; in francese mi sembra di ricordare che sono _en douceur/souplesse_ e _en_ _férocité_ ; e in italiano ?


patrovytt said:


> ... poi lascerei la traduzione di _colombes_ pari pari; mi pare che le colombe siano più _dolci_ e delicate dei piccioni...


Sí, meglio le colombe, benché in realtà siano bestiacce molto più feroci dei piccioni .


----------



## patrovytt

matoupaschat said:


> Sarebbe un'idea valida . Mi stavo chiedendo come si chiamassero i due stili di domatori ; in francese mi sembra di ricordare che sono _en douceur/souplesse_ e _en_ _férocité_ ; e in italiano ?
> 
> Sí, meglio le colombe, benché in realtà siano bestiacce molto più feroci dei piccioni .


Non saprei proprio


----------

